# Ψηφίδες ύφους



## Earion (Oct 5, 2011)

*Λερναία πίκρα*

Τι αποθέματα ψυχικής δύναμης χρειάζεται κανείς για να επιστρέψει στο δημόσιο βήμα της αγοράς την επαύριο μιας οικογενειακής τραγωδίας; Η καταγραφή του προσωπικού σπαραγμού του Παντελή Μπουκάλα από τη στήλη του στην εφημερίδα Καθημερινή (25 Σεπτεμβρίου 2011) αποκαλύπτει έναν λογοκρατούμενο έως τώρα άνθρωπο που προσπαθεί να μετουσιώσει την εκ βαθέων κραυγή σε αρθρωμένο λόγο. Δεν του είναι εύκολο· και σε ποιον θα ήταν; Στην απόπειρά του να βγει στο έξω φως αναγνωρίζει και περιγράφει την αδυναμία του λόγου:
Είναι φορές λοιπόν που πρέπει να πολεμήσεις με την απέχθεια για τις λέξεις, με την άρνηση της ίδιας της υπόστασής τους, με το μίσος για όσα λένε και για όσα αδυνατούν να συλλάβουν και να αποδώσουν. Είναι τότε που το ουρλιαχό φαντάζει νοηματικά πλουσιότερο και κυριολεκτικότερο από οποιαδήποτε παρηγορητική φιλοσοφία· τότε που οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια να συνταχθούν τα ασύντακτα και να ειπωθούν τα μη φωνητά μοιάζει αδάπανο φιλολόγημα και ανεπίτρεπτη ωραιολογία. Πώς τάχα αποκτάς γνώση και γνώμη για τα πυρωμένα κάρβουνα όταν τα πιάνεις με ψυχρές λαβίδες και με πυρίμαχα γάντια...
Γυρνάει ο καθείς από τον άναυδο πόνο ή από τον τρόπο του ουρλιαχτού στον συνταγμένο κόσμο παίρνοντας τον δικό του βασανιστικό δρόμο, το δικό του μονοπατάκι -- και, το ξέρουμε, δεν γυρνάνε όλοι οι ναυαγισμένοι· η λερναία πίκρα μπορεί να σε καταπιεί, να θρυμματίσει μονομιάς όσους θώρακες πίστεψες πως απέκτησες με καιρό και με κόπο.​Το μόνο καταφύγιο --ποιο άλλο;-- η «τέχνη της ποιήσεως». Μνημονεύοντας Όμηρο («Γενιά των φύλλων των ανθρώπων η γενιά», στίχος που έδωσε και τον τίτλο του σημειώματος του Μπουκάλα) και Οδυσσέα Ελύτη («η αλήθεια μόνον έναντι θανάτου δίδεται») και το δημοτικό τραγούδι...

Αυτό το τελευταίο είναι που με καθήλωσε με την αμεσότητά του. Θαύμασα πώς ο λαϊκός άνθρωπος, που δεν κατέχει των γραμματισμένων το λεξιλόγιο και δεν ξέρει τι είναι αυτό που λέμε ψυχολογία, μπορεί μολαταύτα να χειριστεί με δεξιοτεχνία τη λεκτική εικόνα και, ψιθυρίζοντας σαν να βρίσκεται έξω από τον εαυτό του, να ανοίξει κουβέντα με την υλική υπόσταση της λύπης του:
Βάσταξον, καρδιά, βάσταξον, / κάμποσα χρόνια κι άλλο,
όπως βαστούνε τα ραχιά / την βαρυχειμωνίαν,
όπως βαστάζ’νε τα δεντρά / την παραγρανεμίαν,
όπως βαστάζ’ η θάλασσα / τη κοσμί’ τα καράβια,
όπως βαστάζ’ ο ουρανόν / εκείνα όλα τ’ άστρια,
όπως βαστάζ’ το σίδερον / την βαρυτσακουτσέαν,
όπως βαστάζ’ το χάλκωμαν / σ’ ση καζαντζή τα χέρια.
Βάσταξον, καρδιά, βάσταξον, / αν θελτς και αν ’κί θέλεις.​Για δημοτικό τραγούδι του Πόντου πρόκειται, που το εξέδωσε το 1960, μαζί με πολλά άλλα, ο Πάνος Λαμψίδης, ο οποίος και το απέδωσε ως εξής στη νεοελληνική:

Βάστα, καρδιά μου, βάσταξε / κάμποσα χρόνια κι άλλο,
καθώς βαστάζουν τα βουνά / τους πιο βαριούς χειμώνες,
καθώς βαστάζουν τα δεντρά / τον δυνατόν αγέρα,
καθώς βαστάει η θάλασσα / του κόσμου τα καράβια,
καθώς βαστάει ο ουρανός / όλα τ’ αστέρια εκείνα,
καθώς βαστά το σίδερο / βαριού σφυριού τον χτύπο,
καθώς βαστά το χάλκωμα / στου σιδερά τα χέρια.
Βάστα, καρδιά μου, βάσταξε, / κι αν θέλεις κι αν δεν θέλεις.​
Είναι άραγε τυχαίο; (Για μένα όχι). Χιλιάδες χρόνια πριν το ίδιο μέσο μεταχειρίστηκε ο πρώτος εκείνος ποιητής και έβαλε τον αρχετυπικό, το μυριοπλανταγμένο ήρωά του Οδυσσέα να ψιθυρίζει ακριβώς τα ίδια λόγια: «Τέτλαθι κραδίη», «Βάστα καρδιά μου». Οι συμφορές του ανθρώπου δεν αλλάζουν, κι οι ποιητές στα ίδια χνάρια θα πατήσουν...

Από αυτή τη φράση πιάστηκε και η Ζακλίν ντε Ρομιγί κι έστησε ένα βιβλίο της με αυτόν τον τίτλο: _Βάστα καρδιά μου (Patience, mon coeur!: l’essor de la psychologie dans la litterature grecque classique_), δίνοντας άλλες διαστάσεις στη μελέτη, πολύ πέρα από τις λογοτεχνικές. Σας παραθέτω ένα σύντομο σημείωμα παρουσίασης:

Πότε και πώς γεννήθηκε αυτό που ονομάζουμε ψυχολογία;

Στις απαρχές, το έπος παρουσίαζε πράξεις και δεν ανέλυε συναισθήματα. Όταν όμως ο Οδυσσέας στην Οδύσσεια ανθίσταται στην παρόρμηση της στιγμής και λέει «Βάστα καρδιά μου», η μικρή αυτή εσωτερική κρίση, που θα παρέμενε διάσημη, αποτελεί την αρχή μιας από τις σημαντικότερες εξελίξεις της ανθρώπινης σκέψης.

Πράγματι, η κυρίως ψυχολογική ανάλυση γεννιέται στην Αθήνα τον 5ο αιώνα π.Χ. Το βιβλίο της Ρομιγί δείχνει την προοδευτική ανάπτυξή της μέσα στη γραμματολογία της εποχής: τραγωδία, ιστορία, φιλοσοφία. Προσπαθεί να προσδιορίσει κάτω από ποιες επιδράσεις άγγιξε τη συνείδησή μας και κατέλαβε τόσο σημαντική θέση στα έργα που ακολούθησαν. Δείχνει αυτό που μας συνδέει ή μας χωρίζει από την ψυχολογία εκείνης της εποχής.​Ύστατη παρατήρηση και δικαιολογία γιατί αυτό το νήμα να μπει στη Λεξιλογία και όχι σε κάποιον άλλο ιστοχώρο, καταλληλότερο για λογοτεχνική ανάλυση: Μα, η διαστροφή του επαγγέλματος. Ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας το εύρημα: *Λερναία πίκρα*. Μια λέξη, ένα επίθετο που ως τώρα υποτιμούσαμε, το βάζαμε εξ αριστερών στη διαλογή, με τα ερίφια, γιατί ο συνειρμός του ήταν ένας, το κακορίζικο εκείνο Λερναίο κείμενο. Νά την που συνοδεύει κάτι αληθινό, κάτι που αναβλύζει από τα έγκατα της ανθρώπινης υπόστασης· να πώ τη λέξη; εξανθρωπίζεται.


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ._


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 5, 2011)

Πολύ όμορφο, Earion!


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2011)

Μερικές στιγμές μάς ξεπερνάνε τόσο που είναι δύσκολο να επιστρέψουμε στις καθημερινές. Και μερικά κείμενα μάς ξεπερνάνε τόσο που είναι δύσκολο να επιστρέψουμε στα καθημερινά.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 5, 2011)

Άψογος όπως πάντα! Να 'σαι καλά! :)


----------



## pidyo (Oct 5, 2011)

Εξαιρετικό.


----------

